# Is there a 12 step program for gun nuts??



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I need one


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U and me both  - I am always wanting "one more"...


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

There is no hope.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Spacedoggy, all you own are handguns, pretty much ??



> Glock 17, 26, 30, 21c
> Walther P22, P99QA
> Ruger 10/22, Blackhawk 45LC, Mark II target, P345
> Kel-Tec Sub2000, P11, P3AT .380
> ...


I only see two rifles

My list is:

H&K USP Tactical (45ACP)
Taurus PT-100AR (40 S&W)
Witness 10MM (wonder finish)
Taurus PT145 Millenium Pro
Desert Eagle Mk1, .357
High Standard .22 (M101)

SLR-95 (AK Clone)
AK-47 (SAR-1)
Century Arms L1A1
Winchester 30-30 (Model 94)
Remington 710 (30.06)
Marlin 22

Winchester Super X2 12 Ga
Charles Daly 12 Ga
Winchester Model 120 12 Ga
Marlin 336 in .410
Saiga .410

and I'm lame as compared to many :smt102


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I didn't put all my rifles down because this is a Handgun forum but I will. I have five that I have not listed. Plan on getting more into rifles as soon as I get to Texas.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Makes sense, I suppose. I ain't been home (Texas) since 1992.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My wife does not understand my obsession :? :?


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> My wife does not understand my obsession :? :?


Nor mine !!

However, she takes up 2/3rds of the closet with clothes and shoes !!! :smt103


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Thor said:


> However, she takes up 2/3rds of the closet with clothes and shoes !!! :smt103


Mine bought a coach purse and dropped 800 on it and used it for a month. Firearms last a life time. I feel your pain.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

*wife understands*

she just likes all the custom pistols and revolvers engraved are her favorites


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > However, she takes up 2/3rds of the closet with clothes and shoes !!! :smt103
> ...


Ohhh, let's NOT EVEN get into the purse thing !!!! :smt119


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

If your wife ever hassles you about your guns, be sure and point out her shoe collection.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

No 12 step program, but certainly a 12 gauge program somewhere. :wink: :lol:


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*The IRS 12 step plan!!*

It's good to be back in the forum. Thanks to shipwreck & js who corrected my log in problems.

My 12 step plan is the good old IRS. Got a letter from them informing me I owe some more blood money. The money I was saving to buy a new S & W MP40 will now have to be sent to those blood suckers. We really need "The Fair Tax Plan" as outlined in "The Fair Tax Book" by Boortz & Linder. Anything but what we got now!! :evil:

Now for the wife, shoes, clothes thing. She not only has about filled up our large, walk in closet with shoes & clothes but she is as much of a gun nut as I am. I guess that is the bad & the good news. :?


----------



## Don (May 19, 2006)

There is a program: buy a pistol, repeat 12 times.
Simple and easy to remember (but I lost count and went over  ).


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Don said:


> There is a program: buy a pistol, repeat 12 times.
> Simple and easy to remember (but I lost count and went over  ).


Been there,done that


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Now I really need help. I was just trying to add my lastest and it state Your signature is too long.)

XD40 sub


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

It is exactly 12 steps form the firearms counter to the holster isl in my local gun shop. Does that count.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I never looked at it that way. I'll have to check next time I'm at the shop, then I can tell my wife I'm going to a 12 step meeting. :lol: :lol:


----------

